# my b14 black-out:new picts!!!



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

here is a photoshopped pict of how I want it to sit once I put my new suspension on,








pict of my b13 reverse glow gauges with Composit Innovations carbon fiber overlay, in my b14








Ractive shift boot and ebrake combo set with Nismo style polished shift knob
Also I quick pict of my "nismo" AD22vf brake upgrade finally finished








They are the AD22vf brakes blue ceramic coated also with new stainless brake lines

So let me know what you think and what I can do next.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I have the same shift boot in my b15, really makes the interior look less like an cheap economy car with it IMO.


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

looks nice, where did you get the carbon fiber overlay? i would like one for my b13, oh and what side skirt is that?


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

I got the carbon fiber overlay from composit innovations on ebay, the side skirts...well thats a funny story...lol I have a friend with a fixed up matrix and he had a body kit on it and had just replaced it with a better one then the first so I asked what he was gonna do with the side skirts cause I could just mod them to fit my car. but when I went to test them out the fit right on, the funniest part about it is that when he got his first body kit the side skirts didnt fit very well on his matrix but they fit perfectly on my b14. oh btw it is a jun evo body kit from andy's auto sport.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

did u cut the stick or is it a short throw?


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

its an automatic, I did not cut the stick. its just the shift knob I'm using sits low on it.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Your cluster looks hacked.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

is that good or bad?...lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you need a diff grill.. you have a beautiful car but that grill just kills it


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

wow, tricky tricky tricky


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

l.a.x.i.r. said:


> is that good or bad?...lol


Bad, very bad. The needles look like there falling off. The paint looks semi gloss, almost flat. If its automatic then why dress it up like a manual? Wishful thinking...?

Oh and your drive side mirror is photoshopped.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

well the gauges are for a b13 as the captions states so the little pins that hold up the needles wouldnt fit, but the gauges work fine. The paint is actually really good, and high gloss, it is the same blue they use on the new 350z, there's just one spot where it wasnt sanded down good enough and started pitting. I dressed up the shifter cause the factory shift knob is hidious and once I put my after market shift knob on it looked like crap with the bar showing so I bought the ractive plate and boot to make it look better. Also the caption under the first picture says its photoshopped.


----------



## KRamone27 (Aug 12, 2007)

I like the grill, where'd you get it?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

KRamone27 said:


> I like the grill, where'd you get it?


Looks like a stock grille with the middle cut out of it and mesh put in behind it, I did that back in the day on my own b14.


----------



## ser_sean (Sep 28, 2007)

i like the car. looks really good. i have plans of making it look somewhat like that but a little bit different

btw i couldnt tell how low it is but it looked somewhat like it would be rubbing the fender or riding on the bumpstops... you might not want to make it that low when you do the suspension


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

the grill is custom. It is the factory grill with the middle cut out like you said brandon


----------

